# min. distance drain to vent on stack



## cgp (May 31, 2012)

This is probably a no-brainer, but here it is anyway: 
What is the minimal distance between a sink drain into the stack and a vent pipe tying in above in Vancouver? If you know this for BC, I would appreciate your answer as well, as I assume it's probably the same. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

42 1/16 feet

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

It must be at least 3X the depth of trap weir, divided by linear distance to the nearest structure on the leeward side of the building.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> 42 1/16 feet
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No way! Its 42 1/8 meter!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> No way! Its 42 1/8 meter!


It's metric in Canada. So the answer is 42 1/8 liters


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> It's metric in Canada. So the answer is 42 1/8 liters


 So I'm a few kilos off?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> It must be at least 3X the depth of trap weir, divided by linear distance to the nearest structure on the leeward side of the building.


No it's the windward side when the wind is blowing from the wrong direction!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> No it's the windward side when the wind is blowing from the wrong direction!


 Wondering if the OP gonna response????


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Vent? I read the directions on my auto vent package, it did not say anything about distance from trap. :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I always just "eye ball it". :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> I always just "eye ball it". :thumbsup:


 With a 1.14 folding ruler or tape?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

What kind of sink?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

pilot light said:


> What kind of sink?


 
undermount.:blink:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> undermount.:blink:


 Cant find undermount sink in the code book!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew pilot light would be coming on.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I knew pilot light would be coming on.


 Thats a pretty good guess I only got home at 5.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Undermount sinks can be vented into the range hood.:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Undermount sinks can be vented into the range hood.:yes:


Undermounted sinks must be vented under the flood hootie rim


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Undermounted sinks must be vented under the flood hootie rim


They still make hooters rim???


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, they come with chicken wings


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't remember...I lost my brain.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought they only used aav in BC?

Oh wait your not in Baja California


----------



## cgp (May 31, 2012)

pilot light said:


> What kind of sink?


bathroom sink, 2" pipe- tying into the stack under the vanity- and I wonder if I can get a vent for a new kitchen sink underneath tied into that same stack with just a foot room above the bathroom sink tie in to the underside of the countertop.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

cgp said:


> bathroom sink, 2" pipe- tying into the stack under the vanity- and I wonder if I can get a vent for a new kitchen sink underneath tied into that same stack with just a foot room above the bathroom sink tie in to the underside of the countertop.


Thought we were talking metric here?

And I don't think tying into underside of countertop is a good idea


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

And shouldn't it be MAXIMUM distance you should be worried about?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

cgp said:


> bathroom sink, 2" pipe- tying into the stack under the vanity- and I wonder if I can get a vent for a new kitchen sink underneath tied into that same stack with just a foot room above the bathroom sink tie in to the underside of the countertop.


 A Lav then with a 2 inch trap and arm ? Whats the Fixture units? Or are you talking about the kitchen sink 3 compartment 2 inch which is 50mm?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cgp said:


> bathroom sink, 2" pipe- tying into the stack under the vanity- and I wonder if I can get a vent for a new kitchen sink underneath tied into that same stack with just a foot room above the bathroom sink tie in to the underside of the countertop.


Did he pass ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe he is measuring the OD?

He is an architect and no intro still


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Did he pass ?


I think so, something stinks


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

cgp said:


> bathroom sink, 2" pipe- tying into the stack under the vanity- and I wonder if I can get a vent for a new kitchen sink underneath tied into that same stack with just a foot room above the bathroom sink tie in to the underside of the countertop.


 I think you are suppose to post an intro blah blah and then say a few words about yourself with some more blah blah! Then a bunch of school children will try and take your lunch money!:laughing: Words of warning tell them if they want your lunch money then they are paying for your lunch!!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

cgp said:


> This is probably a no-brainer.....


Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

